# Let's see your reels



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

as the title states, if you have pictures of your Fly fishing reels, post them on here. i have just always admired the look of fly fishing equipment especially the reels and would like to see your setup


----------



## Flyin' Ag (Jan 20, 2005)

*Here's One...*

8wt Orvis Mach, basking in the sun in Ascension Bay, MX...man I wish I was back there right now!


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

nice shot


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

*ross reel*

my 12 wt is a ross great reel


----------



## flatshunter (Jan 16, 2006)

*reels*

I have always been a big fan of Tibor Reels..............


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

flatshunter said:


> I have always been a big fan of Tibor Reels..............


John, I thought you bought that reel for Shelby?


----------



## khartner (Nov 8, 2007)

My Baby!!!

LOL


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

OK. You asked for it. THis is embarassing. Please don't show my wife. Also this doesn't include 3 of my trout reels.

THE JAMMER


----------



## flatshunter (Jan 16, 2006)

*reel*

Chris I had to quit using hers she made me buy my own...........lol



Animal Chris said:


> John, I thought you bought that reel for Shelby?


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Jammer, you've been a bad, bad boy!

Here is a shot of our reels locked and loaded in Christmas Island:









I love the looks of my Billy Pate Tarpon reel even though I prefer to fish with a direct drive Tibor:


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

man i love the way those pictures look. they look like works of art


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Chip, errrr Jammer,*

I promise I won't show her,,,,,,,,if I get my next investment seminar comped!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

What's that biggest fear we all have: After I'm gone I hope my wife doesn't sell all my guns for what she *THINKS *I paid for them. Applies to fly rods/reels as well.

fishnstringer, have you taken my class. Who are ya?

THE JAMMER


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Hi Jammer,*

I'm in Austin and have enjoyed your class three times now. Old age is hell on the memory(mine)!!!!!We ate a sandwich together in the building deli during the last class I took from you last year. Don't worry, I wouldn't really tell her about all of your gear, we don't even talk about you! LOL


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Sorry, didn't remember you as fishnstringer.

THE JAMMER


fishnstringer said:


> I'm in Austin and have enjoyed your class three times now. Old age is hell on the memory(mine)!!!!!We ate a sandwich together in the building deli during the last class I took from you last year. Don't worry, I wouldn't really tell her about all of your gear, we don't even talk about you! LOL


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Loop Evotec FW 4-7*










Silky smoove!


----------

